# First canister filter,,,how do you have your spray bar



## Cal (Feb 20, 2006)

I just picked up a XP3 for my 55. This is the first spray bar I've had to set up. I thought I was going to have it spray from side to side, but the bar is about 1" too long. For now, I just need to get this thing running. What configuration's are you guy's using. 

I think I may eventually split the return and have 2 spray bar's. Has anyone found a "Y" instead of a "T". Thank's.


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

In planted tanks, commonly along the back wall near the bottom, aimed straight up.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

diagonal across the side of my tank.the bottom part is at the very bottom of the front corner and the top part at the top back corner. This way the curent goes over my high stem plants and lower across my foreground plants. I had to do some customizing to make it work properly.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Mine is across the back glass near the top with the flow angled downward.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

If the pipe doesn't fit you can take the end cap off and cut it down to whatever length you like.


----------



## Cal (Feb 20, 2006)

cwlodarczyk said:


> If the pipe doesn't fit you can take the end cap off and cut it down to whatever length you like.


The cap is glued on. So if I do it, it's a one time deal with no turning back.:-k I'll just have to find another cap somewhere.


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

The caps are not glued by Eheim, or at least have not been historically. It should be removable for cleaning/tube brushing. If it has been glued in, can you cut off from the flex tube end?


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Mine is mounted vertically in the back pointed toward the sides. This provides great circulation in my hex tank.

-Dustin


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Cal said:


> The cap is glued on. So if I do it, it's a one time deal with no turning back.:-k I'll just have to find another cap somewhere.


I've got a couple of XP2s - neither had the cap glued on. My spray bars are mounted vertically in the back corners of the tank. They're aimed to flow along the sides toward the front - gives me great movement throughout the tank without a lot of turbulence.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

On my 75, the bar is mounted horizontally about three inches below the surface on one end pointed slightly upward.


----------

